# can i not run winword from windows 8.1 ?



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

i have a full office 2013 installed in my windows 8 and even today it updated 32
files.
when tried to access winword from windows 8.1 boot it refused to start.
saying the system is not configured to run the application.
i tried to run it from windows 8 programfiles\office\--\winword
can i make it run by some way. i don't want to install again in windows 8.1 as i do not have enough space in the hdd.
from the message it seems to be possible to configure it to run like this.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Sometimes Office can and will get corrupted, some experience this and others don't. The sure fire way and quickest way is to uninstall office and reinstall it.


----------



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

when booted in windows 8 partition and run the office it runs fine.
only i want to access it from windows 8.1 which is in another partition.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Question? Why do you have Windows 8 on one partition and Windows 8.1 on another? They are the same thing except for a few addons. It's equivalent to no Service Pack verses Service Pack 1


----------



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

some features of windows 8 behaviour of its widows i like. in windows 8.1 they are changed. also all upgrades did not work for others as expected. so i thought of keeping the installation seperately. anyways both work fine.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Have you tried to do a repair of office?

Open Control Panel -> Programs and features -> Uninstall a program -> Right click on office and choose 'Repair'

See if that makes a difference

Do the other office programs work fine?

Also if you mapped to the location of WINWORD -> Right click -> Properties -> Capability -> are any of these options Ticked?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

clarification, you have office installed in the win8 partition but not in the 8.1 partition? If that is the case you will have to install in the 8.1 partition if the eula allows a second install. 

Office is NOT a standalone program and it requires entries in the windows registry and other locations within windows for it to run. When you are running w8.1, you are running 8.1 registry NOT the win8 registry. That is why you are getting the error message.


----------



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

Go The Power said:


> Have you tried to do a repair of office?
> 
> Open Control Panel -> Programs and features -> Uninstall a program -> Right click on office and choose 'Repair'
> 
> ...


there is no tick mark in any options.
within windows 8 all of the office programs work fine.
after the updates it calls itself as office15
i just want to run the winword only from windows 8.1 if possible.
this i have posted from windows 8.1 boot up.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

What are the drive letters for your Win8 and Win8.1 drives?

Also is office only installed the Win8 drive? or installed on both?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> when booted in windows 8 partition and run the office it runs fine.only i want to access it from windows 8.1 which is in another partition.





> You will have to install in the 8.1 partition....Office is NOT a standalone program.... When you are running w8.1, you are running 8.1 registry NOT the win8 registry.


----------

